# Omg i wont be be to sleep tonight :(



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Have just seen the most horrible ad for rats 

*I have approx 25 mixed male and female hairless rats and 10 dumbo x fancy rats

****These are not being sold as live food but as livestock and take no resonsibility for the actions of others**** *

Its horrible and i wish i never saw it, they are £2 each and all females are probably pregnant, im now going to be thinking about these poor poor ratties for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

That's awful, Sadly Nothing really surprises me anymore. Do you know where they are located? Someone may be able to recue them x


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

They are in Surrey which is about an hour from me and i can afford to buy them all but not keep them all, so if i could find homes immediatly for them then i will happily go get them eventhough i hate to fund idiots like this who will probably go poorly breed more rats


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe you could get them and see if you can find homes for them on here?

They def need to be seperated otherwise they will just keep breeding, doesn't the idiot who posted the ad realise that???


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

My problem is cage space, i have 2 spare critter 3s, a critter 1 and another cage which i think is a superpet something or other but its a matter of where i put them in my house. My spare room is already home to 14 of my rats and 3 hams, my degu are in my bedroom, 1 ham on the landing and 3 rats and a ham in my living room. Furry friends rescue is in surrey so perhaps they could take some if i ask. The person advertising is obviously a complete idiot and clearly expects them to be snake food  I want to punch them!

Also forgot to add ive agreed to take in 5 rex babies thursday from another idiot who didnt realise putting a male rat with young girls would make babies, although 2 possibly have a home with someone i know.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh bless they are too far away from me what an idiot mixing rats like that and selling them for £2 each that will attract all sorts of people :mad2:


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Ive been looking for volunteer work and cane across internetional animal welfare they could help. I will email them. Here is the email [email protected]. Tel 01825 767688.

They are in surray amd they help animals in this country


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

If we could get a rat train to Plymouth I'd take on some hairless I've been looking for some as rescues 

I'd be able to help out with money. Maybe ring him and say you'd be happy to take all for say £10 

A few of them being in small cages won't hurt for a little while also ask on fancy rats forum if anyone can help?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Right i think i need to help them, i have been thinking about them since i saw the ad and i bet the poor hairless are all on sawdust which is even worse for them  Money isnt an issue but i will ask if he will sell them cheaply alltogether. Im going to get in touch with annaT at furry friends to see if they can take some but i know they have quite a few rats needing homes and the girls could poss be pregnant making even more homes needed.

*If anyone on here is able to give any a home please please let me know*.

Daynna im not sure how to set up a rat train but that is a good idea, please do ask on the fancy rat forum, im not a member of the new website yet.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Where abouts in Surrey?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

They are in Byfleet


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope you're able to get them and find them homes.
If they're being sold so cheaply the guy obviously wants rid of them quickly so hopefully he'll accept £10 for all of them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> They are in Byfleet


Too far from me sadly.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I can only take boys I should've said oops

I will see if I can or ask if anyone there can help


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for everyone trying to help ,Daynna theres def boys available although dont know how many and if hairless or dumbo. Ive spoken to annaT who said see who i can place and then let her know how manys left and will see who they can help. 

If anyone knows of any other rescues that could take any please let me know. I dont want to contact the seller yet as if i cant find enough space i cant get them and i couldnt bear to take just some


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I can take on a couple girls if you can get them here hun.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

That wouldnt be a problem  however there is poss pregnancy it dosnt say how old they are just that they are mixed


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> That wouldnt be a problem  however there is poss pregnancy it dosnt say how old they are just that they are mixed


Poor girls, tbh that's why I could only take on 2 girls just in case they are pregnant


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I really hope their not  maybe they will be youngsters and the guy overbred which is why he wants them gone so theres still time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I really hope their not  maybe they will be youngsters and the guy overbred which is why he wants them gone so theres still time.


Lets hope so for the girls sake.
I wish I could take more but I just don't have the space, especially if they do turn out pregnant. Just let me know if you will be visiting anytime soon


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't take on any at the moment, but if you do get them then they won't hurt for being stuck in smaller cages for a while. It's better to get them away from the idiot and seperate them.

Good luck.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't get on fancy rats my phone won't let me gggrrr


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Right have spoken to the guy over email as he didnt put a phone number up. There are 21 left so ive said i will take them all. The oldest are 4months the youngest 6 weeks so wonder what hes been doing with young rats  He said he has now split up the boys and girls so none should be pregnant but he may be lying about this. He selling them to me for £30 and im collecting them tommorrow hopefully, im just waiting for him to get back to me. Oh and there are 11 female, 10 male.

So far B3rnie has offered to take 2 girls (i am able to get them to you)
Daynna some boys but dependent on transport if thats right?
Shadowrat i emailed earlier can take 2 boys
AnnaT at furry friends has said they should be able to help with some
and by chance i picked up a rat cage today and the lady rescued small animals and can definatly take 3 boys 

Thank you all so much

if theres anyone else willing to offer homes, even temp homes please get in touch i may be able to help with transport if its close.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

The guy has just got back to me saying tommorrow fine but he would prefer to meet halfway, im not sure why?? I can only guess he dosnt want me to see where they have come from. I wont be going by myself either my OH is coming and he is a big bloke


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xkimxo said:


> The guy has just got back to me saying tommorrow fine but he would prefer to meet halfway, im not sure why?? I can only guess he dosnt want me to see where they have come from. I wont be going by myself either my OH is coming and he is a big bloke


I wouldnt be surprised if he has more rats than those and thats why you arent getting to see the house , I think youre an angel all the same, not many people would be doing what youre doing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> The guy has just got back to me saying tommorrow fine but he would prefer to meet halfway, im not sure why?? I can only guess he dosnt want me to see where they have come from. I wont be going by myself either my OH is coming and he is a big bloke


He probably has a lot more rats 
I'm glad your OH is going with you.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if he has more rats than those and thats why you arent getting to see the house , I think youre an angel all the same, not many people would be doing what youre doing.


Im thinking the same thing and i hate the fact im giving this man money  When it comes to animals i get really upset and mad at things and if ive seen something im a massive worrier of what will happen, ive always been like it. Thank you for you nice comment. I dont have many responsibilites, i have a mortgage but i dont have children and now im a bit older (im still only 25) ive stopped worrying about going clubbing, buying clothes, shoes etc and would rather do something more worthwhile with my time and money. Im lucky i mostly work from home and have an amazing partner who completly supports me when it comes to animals even if he dosnt always understand (i spent £200 on a new degu cage a wheel recently )


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> He probably has a lot more rats
> I'm glad your OH is going with you.


I would be too scared to go by myself thats for sure!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

you are amazing for doing this sadly i can't help as i will have 12 rats myself soon at present 9 but taking on tapir's rats off here so don't have room and i only just managed to talk hubby round to letting me have them.

but yes i agree he prob has loads more rats at home in breeding tubs.:mad2:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I could poss a nice lot as a rattie friend will take some aswell shes willing to take on 8-10 and i could be 2-4 ish


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow that would be amazing!! Especially as i have just picked up 5 3month old babies, 3 rexs 2 smoothcoats and 2 of them are not in a good condition so will need extra care, ill post a new thread on them in a bit with pics . Im hoping these rats tommorrow are ok and not in states, weve arranged to meet at a service station on m25.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope there all ok tomorrow. He probably doesnt want you calling the RSPCA out on him for the poor condition of all his other pets! I'm not a ratty person unfortunately but I really do hope there all healthy and think your all doing a gear job helping out


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a shame I didn't know about this a few days back as I had a freddy 2 max and could have taken 3-4, but I sold the cage at the weekend after no-one wanting it for months  Typical! 

I hope all rats are ok, well done you for taking them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope everything goes well today


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just read this & hope these poor rats get sorted, I _may_ be able to take in a couple of girls, even if just for temporary foster, & I don't mind being on pregnancy watch, I was doing just that this time last year! I can travel some way but not all the way to Surrey, & hubby is making a trip to Wales tomorrow so its possible he could pick them up.
I've got a Critter 2 type cage they can go in


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Have pm'd you simplysardonic 

Im collectng them at about 6.30 2nite so today im rushing round sorting my spare room out and moving bits then going down the shed and retrieving my 2 critters 3s and a critter 1 incase a hospital cage is needed.

I had a good result in [email protected] which is rare, i had to buy another large carrier so found a big savic one but it had no handle and was filthy, i asked if they had anymore which they didnt so the lady and till guy suggested a small one and when i explained why she let me have it for £8 instaed of £16. Then when i was paying for other bits, igloos, food bowls etc they guy said' oh i see thats everything', but there was still 5 water bottles in the trolley which i went to pick up and he said 'no cant see anything else'  So very happy about that.

Will keep you all posted


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there anything your short of now then hun?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I think im ok now  I have spare hammocks, spare chubes, and a massive parrot toy that has lots of wooden bits on chains that i cut up with wire cutters and make into rat sized stuff. So although cages will be quite sparse they will have enough for now.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Just realised i will have 43 rats in my house tonight


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> Just realised i will have 43 rats in my house tonight


Its OK, you'll be fine, I recommend checking & double checking on all sexes just to make absolutely sure they're all separated, getting them all settled & comfy & then taking some time to relax & let the adrenaline settle with a nice cup of tea (speaking from experience I had 3 days of very little sleep & for most of that I was just running on adrenaline & worry!)


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

You really are an absolute angel for doing this. You're saving a lot of ratties tonight 

43 rats though, I hope they're not noisy!!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

might be able to help -but i can't quarantine very easily atm--
just took in a rescue hairless who is very tiny and playful -she's about 5 months but size and nature of a baby -she's living with my big castrated bucks and a double rex girlie but really needs a little younger playfriend -sadly her sister who was coming too died so she came alone .

hairless can be very small for their age and if malnourished really tiny -does especially 
as some of you know i have lots of experience with hairless and double rex and know all their problems and needs


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I am poss have a few more homes lined up  

Will have to try and organise a eat train but I have no idea were to
Start lol will email and friend and see if she does


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I really do wish I could help


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Daynna said:


> I am poss have a few more homes lined up
> 
> Will have to try and organise a *eat* train but I have no idea were to
> Start lol will email and friend and see if she does


Omg Daynna these are pets they arent for eating


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hope its going well for you at the min! 

I think its going to be a later one for you! just praying none of them need any vet treatment. your a saint


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg Daynna these are pets they arent for eating


 bugger you found my secret I eat ratties  it's my fat fingers and auto correct on this blummin phone lol


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Hope all went well this evening hun. 
I know you'll be super busy with all the new ratties but cant wait for an update


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope all went well this evening hun.
I've been refreshing the page in the hope you will be on to update us :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I hope all went well this evening hun.
> I've been refreshing the page in the hope you will be on to update us :lol:


with 43 rats she'll have her hands full tonight I bet


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey just a quick update as i am so shattered its unreal!

Collection went fine other than guy was at the wrong services so i said id drive over to him and began driving (it takes about 15mins) but hed alreday started driving to me so you get the picture took agesss.

Got them home and they are bloody gorgeous  They were seperated in boxes when he gave them to me i double checked and all is good. All look healthy too....However the majority are teeny teeny tiny!! Had a small heart stopping moment where 5 of the girls realised they can get through the bars of the critter 3!! including one who was a bit larger and got her head out and struggled with her body  They were then swiftly put into my small cage i use for cleanouts. I have a hamster heaven in the shed which is about 200ft down the garden and under stuff so will get it out 2morro for them. Boys are tiny too but just big enough to not get out. 

Tommorow i will post pics and can start on working out homes for them 

Also massive thank you to everyone and your support i would not have done this if it wasnt for you lot :thumbup:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so glad all went well.
Cant wait for piccies  And I hope homes are all sorted very soon. x


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so glad it all went ok for you 
At least the rats are out of their now :thumbup:

I have a new cage arriving next week sometime so they can have the Jenny when you bring them


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

See I live really close to Bernie so I could have had some ratties too!! Whhhhhyy did my cage have to sell 
I'll just have to make do with pictures of them


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i just wanted to say that although i am absolutely terrified of them ( i cant even type the name,sorry  ) what a lovely thing you have done for them, well done you


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

purple_x said:


> See I live really close to Bernie so I could have had some ratties too!! Whhhhhyy did my cage have to sell
> I'll just have to make do with pictures of them


You could always come visit them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OH WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You've taken them all!!!!! What an absolute saint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> You could always come visit them


I'm gonna :thumbup: I've never even held a rat before but I sooooooooo want to!! I can just tell I'd love them as pets.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

purple_x said:


> See I live really close to Bernie so I could have had some ratties too!! Whhhhhyy did my cage have to sell
> I'll just have to make do with pictures of them


Aww i dont even have any spare cages either there will be plenty of pics though


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I am feeling so ill today  i have an awful headache and feel nauseous.

But it wont stop me from taking some pics in a bit and posting them up. Checked on everyone this morning and all are well. Still cant believe how teeny some are! 

Didnt say last night but the guy was a feeder breeder he told me he had 32 pythons! He also thought i wanted them for food too  and his gf works at pets at home so she helps him with the rats  Oh and he offered to 'make' me more if i wanted them


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I am feeling so ill today  i have an awful headache and feel nauseous.
> 
> But it wont stop me from taking some pics in a bit and posting them up. Checked on everyone this morning and all are well. Still cant believe how teeny some are!
> 
> Didnt say last night but the guy was a feeder breeder he told me he had 32 pythons! He also thought i wanted them for food too  and his gf works at pets at home so she helps him with the rats  Oh and he offered to 'make' me more if i wanted them


Oh no, I hope you feel better soon hun -hugs-

I had a feeling he was a feeder breeder tbh from the add


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Oh no, I hope you feel better soon hun -hugs-
> 
> I had a feeling he was a feeder breeder tbh from the add


Yeah me too, I try not to get too upset over it, as snakes need to eat, but its hard
At least they are in good condition, the ones we got last year weren't as bad as I was expecting (as in no injuries & none were underweight- amazing considering the way they'd been treated) but they were filthy & stank for a good week or so after they arrived


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

sadly hairless are popular as ready meals


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I am feeling abit better now  and i too try not to get upset over feeder rats but i cant help it  Lucky these came in a cleanish condition and i didnt get my hand bitten off which i was kind of expecting. 

Pics are uploading on photobucket which takes foreverrrrr but will be here soon, ive taken 128  i wont put all 128 on here though lol ill be here all night if i tried.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

*waits patiently for photos*


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

-sits tapping fingers waiting for pics-


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

its only on pic 50 

Come onnnnnn photobucket grrrr

Sorry guys you may have to wait even longer as ive got to go vets in a bit.

Also before you get too excited it was really hard to get some good pics as they are so quick and i had to watch out for escapees. I let them out in the bathroom shower tray, i dont have a bath instead i have a shower the size of a bath with a huge glass screen and no door so they kept making a break for it


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

That's exactly how it is when I try and take pics of my mice! I just get lots of blurr and butts!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a little taster 










This is a little lady and no she hasnt been peed on as my OH thought  Some of the fuzzy ones have this colouring on their heads and a stripe down their backs.

Also excuse my manky nails i havnt had time to go nail shop.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oh. my. god.
Hooooooooooooooooooow cute is she??! And she's so teeny tiny.
Oh now I really want some rats *cries*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg that baby is so tiny, how old did he say they were, now my heart is breaking thinking about the others he still has


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

He claims they are 6 weeks to 4 months, however id put the tiny babies at about 4weeks and none of girls i have is mum  That little girl is about 4inches not including tail and is super slim. 

I hate to think how may more he has


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

OH she is gorgeous but so so small! At least they're getting the love they deserve now x


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a Silver Fawn hooded dumbo double rex baby about 3-4 weeks old -
far too young to be away from mum


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh bless her tiny wee socks, she definitely doesn't look 6 weeks


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww bless her 

Once you have time if you still need people pm your area and I've got all the details to do a rat train post in fancy rats but need to know numbers etc

I've got another person who'd like some boys although the furry kind


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Are they all fuzzy like this -if so probably not going to be bald -more fuzzy suedey ?
the girls who are older could well be pregnant but with a bit of luck these are just a bit too underdeveloped -but 3 week olds can get pregnant 
how is it going for homes with girls ? how many seem older ?
sorry for all the questions 

if you do request transport on FR best not say their history they won't help with 'paid' for feeders it's against the ethics there


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I wont don't worry 

I've got a lamby type coat with my double Rex she's bald in places and the others she's this super duper soft velvet fuzz she is stunning! 
I have a soft spot for double rexes, rexes and nakeds


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

tagalong said:


> Are they all fuzzy like this -if so probably not going to be bald -more fuzzy suedey ?
> the girls who are older could well be pregnant but with a bit of luck these are just a bit too underdeveloped -but 3 week olds can get pregnant
> how is it going for homes with girls ? how many seem older ?
> sorry for all the questions
> ...


Not sure how to multi quote, Silver Fawn hooded dumbo double rex is quite a name! But thank you for that, i dont have masses of naked rat experience ive had 2 boys before a few years back and thats it.

They arent all fuzzy all over, all the older ones have very very light fluff and some are patchy fuzz, there are 4 older girls but when i say older i mean they are probably still under 3months. There is one that could be a possible pregnancy as she had a rounded tum but she could just be the one that got most of the food, they have eaten tonnes since ive had them.

I hope the tiny ones arent pregnant that would be awful and im guessing wouldnt survive 

Homeswise and again thank you so much -

B3rnie - a pair of girls 
Simply - sardonic a pair of girls
Daynna - need to confirm how many as she has found some friends also interested (i also have 5 boys not related to these that are looking for homes, they are about 12weeks i have siamese rex, smoothcoats and blacks
Shadowrat - 2 boys
A lady at a rescue near me can take 3 boys
Another rescue i contacted have said they can help
AnnaT for furry friends rescue said they should be able to help

Obviously I want them to go to homes so the ones going to rescue are of course available.

In total there are 11 females
10 hairless/fuzzy
1 smoothcoat

10 boys
6 naked
4 smoothcoat

Oh and i am in rainham essex and can travel a certain amount, i will be pming b3rnie and simplysardonic soon about dropping them off


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I'm gonna :thumbup: I've never even held a rat before but I sooooooooo want to!! I can just tell I'd love them as pets.


If you love mice you will LOVE rats  and now you have told me you have never held a rat before you *have* to come visit 

Kim she is just gorgeous, but so so young and tiny


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Right finally pic time, it was hard to get lots of good ones as they are so quick so here goes

*The girls*

*Pile up*









*
Spot the odd one out*










*Hello*










*Whats this?*










*Ooooh*










*nom nom nom*










*Theres gotta be more*










*Ello ello*










*Odd one out*










*Hi*










*Super tiny*










*Unsure*










*And the boys*










*Whats this*










*Yum*










*Whos hiding some*










*Quick wash*










*Can i eat this*










*Were babies can we use it*










*Caught*










*Can i help you*










*The only large male*










*peekaboo*










*who'll have me *










*We were trying to sleep*










*This is the life*










*Escapee*










*yum yum*


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

OMG they are all adorable :001_wub:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

As you can see most are very young, i picked up some goat milk earlier should i do a bowl with kitten food in it for them? I did that many years ago when i had baby rats. I do goat milk scrambled eggs for my lot usually so i can do that for them.

Or i could go out and get soy milk?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg!!! They are all gorgeous and look pretty good! 

I only use cows milk but I can't see goats milk hurting as it's only a little bit 

Well done xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my they are all absolutely precious:001_wub:
Here's some useful info about feeding them
Shunamite Rats


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

All such beautiful babies x

Well done again for going to get them, you have saved their lives. I can tell that whoever they go to off this forum they will be spoilt rotten, they've fallen on their pawn these little ones.

Oh and ps-I am gonna go cage hunting, if I can find one suitable over the weekend then I will be able to take some


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

OK most of those wil end up bald me thinks -the tiny one needs a lot of TLC bless her .


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg I want them all pleasssse!!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

goat mik is fine -soya is too -scrambled egg -cous cous -pasta cooked and dry -cooked rice -tuna all good -curly kale good for babies -porridge -wholemeal bread -veggies etc-cat food such as Applaws chicken -nature's menu -cooked chicken ---
and all good for pregnant mum too (hopefully she isn't ) to be honest they all look in need of good food -hairless eat more than furred rats too due to higher metabolism 
a tiny bit of olive oil on bread is also good for hairless -helps keep skin supple but not too much 
the dark eyed won't be Silver Fawn as they are red eyed -

so as far as baby hairless does go -which are still needing a home ?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

tagalong said:


> goat mik is fine -soya is too -scrambled egg -cous cous -pasta cooked and dry -cooked rice -tuna all good -curly kale good for babies -porridge -wholemeal bread -veggies etc-cat food such as Applaws chicken -nature's menu -cooked chicken ---
> and all good for pregnant mum too (hopefully she isn't ) to be honest they all look in need of good food -hairless eat more than furred rats too due to higher metabolism
> a tiny bit of olive oil on bread is also good for hairless -helps keep skin supple but not too much
> the dark eyed won't be Silver Fawn as they are red eyed -
> ...


I ended up giving them some scrambled eggs earlier  As for the other things you mentioned i give most of them to my rats already  Although ive never done any olive oil on bread before.

So far i have 4 girls confirmed homes, and im not sure who Daynna wants yet.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

they should soon grow with that diet 
do they all sound OK breathing wise ?-they look pretty healthy just
malnourished -they seem quite friendly too


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

my god they're gorgeous I wish I lived closer and my OH would let me have rat babies!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

tagalong said:


> they should soon grow with that diet
> do they all sound OK breathing wise ?-they look pretty healthy just
> malnourished -they seem quite friendly too


Breathingwise thankfully all is good, when i was tranferring them to their cages i held each one up to my ear after checking them over, no doubt i looked crazy 

Although a little nervy they are all friendly and after each group had been out for about 15 mins they got the courage to go exploring and alot of them were happy to climb on me, one girl in particular who went and sat on my shoulder for ages i totally fell in love with!

and Nico0laGouldsmith im sure your bf wouldnt be able to resist these cuties


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh bless their little cottons *melts*
Such sweeties! *waves* helloooo boys! Im the slightly mad new mum to two of you! 

You did such a good thing here, Kim, bless you.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

so whose staying then  ?
is it a -baldy or fuzzy ?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

How are all the ratties today? All doing well I hope.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Just to let everyone know i had to go into work today  

I will reply to msgs and emails soon as there quite a few, thanks for everyones patience,

Ratties are all well and good today and ive had a few cuddles with some


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

hehe I'm sooo excited for tomorrow


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> hehe I'm sooo excited for tomorrow


Me too


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Me too


I have the jenny cage all set up and ready, I even bought a new hammock 

I've even told the OH (which normally happens *after* they are here so he can't argue :lol, I am that excited :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I have the jenny cage all set up and ready, I even bought a new hammock
> 
> I've even told the OH (which normally happens *after* they are here so he can't argue :lol, I am that excited :thumbup:


hehe mine doesn't know yet
I've got tons of hammocks already but I've bought an extra 24 hangers for them as I never seem to have enough


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

im still waiting for transport boo hoo!

when i said about them oh said "so what you going to call them" lol he knows me well and hes let me change our wardrobe/junk room into a rodent room whoo hoo lovely man he is!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Daynna said:


> im still waiting for transport boo hoo!
> 
> when i said about them oh said "so what you going to call them" lol he knows me well and hes let me change our wardrobe/junk room into a rodent room whoo hoo lovely man he is!


I'd gladly help with transport but I'm in completely the wrong direction


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Daynna said:


> im still waiting for transport boo hoo!
> 
> when i said about them oh said "so what you going to call them" lol he knows me well and hes let me change our wardrobe/junk room into a rodent room whoo hoo lovely man he is!


Boo I hope you get transport sorted soon 

My OH just rolled his eyes :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im getting a little sad to say bye so soon eventhough i know i have too and ill get to see pics and updates 

In the mornings when i check on them they are always in one big pile snuggling and look soooo gorgeous


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I went out and bought a nice new snuggly fluffy bonding pouch so they can suck up my body heat and pretend Im their mum, lol. I wish they made human sized furry bags to sleep in!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive just sorted some of the ratties into carriers to take to B3rnies, im happy and sad together as weird as that sounds  - I will be there about 11.15 depending on traffic i spent some time taking more pics sorry


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

They are so tiny and we. Them wer some tasty bugs


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I wash they made giant human wheels


----------



## Relsoh (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm glad you rescued them and I hope you can find them all new homes. I would love to help out but unfortunately I cant really afford to buy all the things needed (just lost my job  ) and my Terrapins need a new tank, so money is being saved for that atm. But again, I'm really glad you saw that add and helped them.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you and the great news is they have all found homes  Im just trying to sort some transport and arrangements out for the last few that will be going to a lovely member on here. Im sorry about your job and i hope you get a new one soon x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

They're lovely -well done you for rescuing them-I'd have happily taken a couple if I'd been nearer. I just got a hamster and managed to get some spare (large)cages for a fiver each.


----------

